# I made my light box!



## jennyannlowe (May 10, 2016)

I need to make a few adjustments but on the whole I think it came out all right for a free project


----------



## lsg (May 10, 2016)

Great way to improvise.


----------



## KristaY (May 10, 2016)

That looks just like the one I made! The photos come out great BUT....I don't have a place to store that big box! Lol. Until I figure out where to put it, it's camped out on my dining room table.:think:


----------



## TeresaT (May 10, 2016)

SHUT THE DOOR!! Where did you get your TX mold?  That is fabulous!!!


----------



## earlene (May 10, 2016)

I agree, the Texas mold is nice.  Once my granddaughter & I were on a roadtrip from Texas, where she lives, to Florida.  At the Eastern end of I-10 in Texas, there is a Welcome Center where they were giving away giant (in my mind they were giant, but after all it is Texas!) cookies in the shape of Texas.  I've seen the Texas shaped cookie cutters all over, even outside of Texas.  But the Texas-shaped silicone molds I have only seen online.  Myself I have not been interested enough to buy one because I only have a couple of family who live in Texas and this one is pretty pricey.


----------



## dibbles (May 10, 2016)

KristaY said:


> That looks just like the one I made! The photos come out great BUT....I don't have a place to store that big box! Lol. Until I figure out where to put it, it's camped out on my dining room table.:think:



Here's a hinged diy light box that will fold for storage. The actual making doesn't start until around the 3:30 mark. I like the idea of being able to get it out of the way.

ETA: It would be helpful to add the link 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyxzC5kqbyw[/ame]


----------



## IrishLass (May 10, 2016)

Excellent job, Jenny!  



KristaY said:


> That looks just like the one I made!


 
Me, too! Great, thrifty minds think alike! lol



KristaY said:


> BUT....I don't have a place to store that big box! Lol. :think:


 
I can relate! lol To Jenny (and anyone else)- let this be a lesson to you....... I once thought I had a great place out in our garage for mine, but apparently not, because my hubby and son always seemed to find it convenient for them to temporarily lay a tool or 2 on top of it whenever they were working on something out there, and I subsequently had to repair it or make another new about 2 or 3 times. lol Hubby tried to make it up to me by building me a more sturdy one out of wood that was collapsible, but it got a bit out of hand (ala the style of Tim 'The Tool Man' Taylor of Home Improvement fame, if you know what I mean), and I told him to stop before he got too far into it. lol

Nowadays, I've found myself a more permanent, indestructible 'light box' that had been sitting right underneath my nose this whole time....... my stove-top! lol And I conveniently use one of my hubby's "Danger, Men Cooking'" aprons flipped over as a drape/backdrop, which happens to be black. I have to improvise a bit more with the lighting (I use a small, handheld flashlight sometimes), but it works pretty well. The pic of my honey beeswax soap in the following link was taken in my stovetop, apron-draped 'lightbox': http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=536290&postcount=1.


IrishLass


----------



## jennyannlowe (May 10, 2016)

That is EXACTLY the link I purchased it from. I agonized a month over that mold. It's pricey I agree! I searched and searched. I found a couple on eBay that were a couple dollars cheaper but the shape of Texas was not quite right. I looked and looked. I could not find a cheaper version. So I bought it. Hats off to the maker of this soap mold. She is a soap maker that came up with this and her friends just had to have one so I think she making more money from texas molds than soap these days. I love it though! The bars are large. I did ask if she had a texas mold that had more cavities. She's making a mold now that has more (but smaller) cavities. 

But I say go for it! Soon as I took that sucker to work, everyone has to have texas soap now. But I'm just not ready to sell yet. But I tell you, people really like that shape for a soap!


----------



## jennyannlowe (May 10, 2016)

I fortunately don't have problems with work space. I purposely picked a house that has an extra room for my studio. This is before soap when I painted. I choose the biggest room in the house. Its mine I love it! I lined the walls with bookcases, the sliding door closet has hanging shoe organizers (10) I use as a cubby, and I have an L shape out of 3 tables as work space. And my tv mounted on the wall. I love my studio and my husband and my son know to not move things in there.....and they don't try invading my turf. My husband knows that he gets to watch sports while I play in my room. Get in The way between me and my room then you can forget sports buster. I'm sitting next to you on the couch all night and we're watching Shrek instead. Needless to say I've got them trained!

P s. Oh, I'm so proud! My only son who is almost 20 years old graduated and is now a full Houston Firefighter. I'm proud but now I have to worry!


----------



## Rowan (May 10, 2016)

Great soaps and I love your light box! I'll definitely give that a go. Thanks Dibbles for the link too

I'm so glad you identified the second soap as the shape of Texas!! Picture of me turning the IPad round and round to work out what it could be. My brain was thinking upside down dog or sheep, but for the life of me I was puzzled, why you would turn it upside down:?  I was so relieved when you said!

Ooh, You must be so proud of your son but being a Mum I understand the worry!


----------



## Dahila (May 10, 2016)

I made the same one too, and took some pics, just one here)


----------



## sudsy_kiwi (May 10, 2016)

I made mine the same way...but never thought to take the pics in a darkened room *facepalm*  Thanks for the pic, it's given me something to work with.


----------



## KristaY (May 10, 2016)

Ooohhh, thanks for the link, dibbles! I'm going to see what I can do to "hinge" mine. If I need to start over it's no big deal since I always have boxes, tape and tissue paper in hand. Another fun project coming my way!


----------



## Spice (May 15, 2016)

that light box is wonderful. I am making me one!


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 5, 2016)

Dahila said:


> I made the same one too, and took some pics, just one here)




What colours have you used for this soap? Great bright colour. Lovely soap.


----------

